# Richard Sachs Cycles: A Rare Breed



## xavier (Jun 1, 2004)

Does anybody know or heard about this artisan's work?


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Check out the Campy Only website it has an extensive write up from begining to end result.

http://www.campyonly.com/mypages/campysachs.html


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

xavier said:


> Does anybody know or heard about this artisan's work?


I've never bought a frame from Richard but let me tell you about his customer service. Last Friday I ordered a Selle San Marco red saddle from Richard. We had a nice brief phone conversation. Friday night I received an email from him asking my tee shirt size. What was amazing about this is I didn't give Richard my email address. He tracked my email address down from Road Bike Review. Yesterday I received the saddle, a Sachs t-shirt, and an autographed water bottle.

Richard makes fantastic frames but his customer service is also second to none.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

in many circles, he's considered one of the best american framebuilders around. best being quality, etc. i definitely wouldn't mind a frame from him. 

you could also find into about him at his own website or classic rendevous.


----------

